# RollItUp app?



## Lil_Bud97 (May 29, 2014)

I have an iPhone 4. Can anybody tell me is there an app for rollitup on the apple App Store, and how do I get to it. Thanks!


----------



## Grandmah (May 29, 2014)

Not on the iPhone.


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2014)

we dont have one forthe iphone at the moment sorry


----------



## Beblunted (May 29, 2014)

do you guys have one for windows I looked but didn't see one


----------



## thegreenbull (Jun 2, 2014)

I have an android phone but can't get the application to work?


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2014)

delete the app and reinstall if that doesnt work reboot your phone


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 9, 2017)

I can't even download it me money in my account just having none of it


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> I can't even download it me money in my account just having none of it


We no longer support the app


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 18, 2017)

Ah okay how come


----------



## sunni (Jan 18, 2017)

Antgotaclue said:


> Ah okay how come


dunno. they just stopped


----------



## Antgotaclue (Jan 18, 2017)

No worries thanks for getting bk to me


----------

